
People are sick of drinking. Investors are betting on the 'sober curious' - kareemm
https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/08/tech/alcohol-alternative-sober-curious/index.html
======
fpoling
I have never experienced positive sides of alcohol consumption. So I am very
welcome this trend of having option to go out with friends and have a choice
of drinks besides coffee.

